# ixs-downhillcup



## Gwaihir (25. Februar 2006)

grüße an alle,
ich will den ixs-cup mitfahren,habe aber kein fahrzeug für die
anreise.
frage: ist da jemand der auch solche pläne hat und noch platz hat ? 
möchte auch noch einen betreuer mitnehmen.
in solingen den dh würde ich auch gerne fahren.
ich komme aus eschwege ( werra-meißner-kreis ).
bitte melden


----------

